# can i grow pecan trees in ohio ?



## oh 'n' ee nut (Mar 11, 2009)

... and if so where can I get them ?


----------



## Rookie1 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have always wanted to bring some back from a relatives farm in Oklahoma but havent yet.


----------



## oh 'n' ee nut (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm nuts for these trees .... I also wanna know about the butternut ? 


.... any info is great ?


----------



## ATH (Mar 11, 2009)

I have seen pecan here in northwest ohio doing fine

What do you want to know about butternut? It is around - never was overly common, but I still see it in the woods periodically.


----------



## Gizzard (Mar 14, 2009)

Pecan and Butternut both occur in Illinois. Their distribution may be scattered, but occurs from northern to southern Illinois. 

I currently live in east Kentucky and pecan trees do well here. I have picked them up several times for free at local county conservation office (small trees, but they grow fast). They usually give them out in January or February. In Kentucky, residents can also purchase them from Department of Forestry offices.


----------



## treeseer (Mar 14, 2009)

butternut canker is bad

Resistant cultivars?

Contact northern nut growers assn


----------

